# How is the font size of the exam



## roy167 (Feb 14, 2019)

Curious what the font size is of the actual exam? My eyes are borderline right now so wondering whether I should carry reading glasses. The font size is very comfortable in NCEES practice exam. If the actual exam is close then I won't need reading glasses. Just curious 

Also, can you take 2 calculators with you (one backup ) or backup one you will need to keep in locker.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Feb 15, 2019)

If I remember correctly the font size is the exact same as the NCEES Practice Exam. 

Yes, bring a backup calculator. You can keep it on the exam table or in the case/tote you carry your books in.


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 15, 2019)

I could read it quite well.  Font size was fine and same as NCEES practice exam like daydreambeliever said.

2 hours into the afternoon, I couldn't read it anymore.  Everything became a blur


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 15, 2019)

If we’re talking about the pencil-and-paper exam, and you can read the NCEES practice exams, you should be fine, based on my experience with the exam in October 2018.

As for calculators and eyeglasses...check NCEES’s examinee guide on their website. It’ll tell you what you need to know.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Feb 17, 2019)

Font size pretty much similar to NCEES Practice Exam. You will have enough space for your calculation beneath the question set like in NCEES.

Ans yes you can bring your one extra backup calculator with you. Are allowed to have on your exam table.


----------



## roy167 (Feb 18, 2019)

May be a silly question. They provide you pencil and eraser? How many pencils do they provide you? How about the sharpener?


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Feb 18, 2019)

They provide you A mechanical Pencil and that is more than enough to finish the exam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 18, 2019)

That is correct. And if for some reason something is wrong with the one they give you, they have plenty of spares.

Don’t bring your own writing/erasing materials. It’s against the rules.


----------



## roy167 (Feb 18, 2019)

Mechanical pencils may be good for bubbling etc. If you have to quickly draw diagrams, solve problems etc may be hard to use especially if they don't give you a soft lead pencil such as 2B etc. I also find that the tips break easily. I haven't heard many people complaining so might be okay, will find out in a month.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Feb 18, 2019)

roy167 said:


> May be a silly question. They provide you pencil and eraser? How many pencils do they provide you? How about the sharpener?


They will provide you a mechanical pencil with eraser in it and year and month of exam with its logo. No sharpener. Enough leads to complete your AM and PM exam.

This is the same one i got one. Leads were pretty good at least i didn't have any problem.


----------



## roy167 (Feb 19, 2019)

I have my hand written notes/ remarks on my binder pages in black ball pen. Hope it doesn't look like written with NCEES pencil. I wouldn't want to photocopy all these pages as it is too much work. I would think by now NCEES would know that people can use black ballpen and it looks similar to pencil. May be their Pencil print is distinguishable and won't be confused with our ball pen.   Can someone comment on this?


----------



## DLD PE (Feb 19, 2019)

The proctor only told us to make sure we did not have any loose leaf papers in our reference materials.  When we showed our ID they checked our calculators for compliance and that was it.  They didn't come around and closely examine our notes to see whether they were in pen or pencil.  

My NCEES pencil was blue.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Feb 19, 2019)

roy167 said:


> I have my hand written notes/ remarks on my binder pages in black ball pen. Hope it doesn't look like written with NCEES pencil. I wouldn't want to photocopy all these pages as it is too much work. I would think by now NCEES would know that people can use black ballpen and it looks similar to pencil. May be their Pencil print is distinguishable and won't be confused with our ball pen.   Can someone comment on this?


Ball Pen is OK. Make sure you don't have pencil markings on your notes. They don`t check each page one by one, but we came so far for this exam so why take risk. I use frixion ball pen for marking on my books if necessary so that i can erase easily. Thanks to frixion technology.


----------

